# Fluid flow



## jvmorin

Hi:

Does anybody know how can I translate to spanish the word "invicid"? I hve clear the concept, but i have been looking for a sinonym or a translatio in spanish.

"Loosely speaking, inviscid flows are those for which fluid friction is negligible". 

Thanks


----------



## Angelvoice

Fluido/Flujo *invíscido.*


----------



## jvmorin

Estimado(a) Angelvoice:

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda, pero creo que la palabra que propones no existe en español.


----------



## abeltio

Estimado jvmorin... con seguridad, antes de descartar el aporte hecho por Angelvoice has agotado los recursos para confirmar que la palabra propuesta: *invíscido *efectivamente no existe en español... y llegaste a esa conclusión.

Quizás sería conveniente informar a las Universidades que publicaron los siguientes documentos que la palabra no existe:

En España...
http://grefema.udg.es/staff/mariano/downloads/grefemaCFD.pdf

En México...
http://mecmat.iimatercu.unam.mx/~dfluidos/capitulo_4_DF.pdf

http://www.mat.uson.mx/semana/MemoriasXV.pdf

El término también se puede reemplazar por: flujo sin fricción o flujo no friccional.


----------



## jvmorin

Estimado abeltio:

Efectivamente, tienes toda la razon: en los documentos que citas el término "invicid" está, más que traducido, castellanizado como "invicido" ó "invícido". Busqué estos términos en la red, incluyendo algunos diccionarios técnicos y el de la Real Academia de la Lengua Española, y no aparece tal palabra.

Tal vez tu y el amable amigo(a) Angelvoice concuerden conmigo en que este es uno de esos casos en que no existe un termino equivalente en español y esto provoca la necesidad de castellanizar el término. Tal como ha sucedido con "escanear" y muchos otros ejemplos.

En lo personal, me parece mejor, aunque sea mas largo, traducirlo como "flujo sin fricción".

Les envío un cordial saludo a todos los interesados en el tema y nuevamente mi agradecimiento.

Atte.

jvmorin


----------



## chics

O "de fricción negligible".


----------



## Peter P

Foreros

Tampoco he encontrado la palabra "invicid" en Inglés, la cual creo es incorrecta, y ajustado al tema la palabra correcta es "inviscid", lo opuesto a "viscid".  La traducción correcta debe ser *flujos no viscosos.*

Del Random House Dictionary:

*inviscid*, adj. (of a fluid) having no viscosity. Also, *nonviscous*.

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## chics

Perdonad la pregunta ¿en América llamais _flujos_ a los _fluídos_?


----------



## Peter P

No.

Llamamos fluídos a los cuerpos líquidos y gaseosos y flujos al movimiento o derrame de los fluidos.


----------



## Ferf

Estoy de acuerdo con el ilustre y distinguido Peter P. : El termino usado profesionalmente es "flujo no viscoso". 

Escuchar, o leer "inviscido" hace que se me paren los pelos de punta.

Sí es, a nivel practico, un flujo sin friccion o con friccion despreciable (que no es mala palabra). Simplemente no los llamamos así (Ademas, en puridad de verdad no es friccion, es el transporte transversal de cantidad de movimiento)

Finalmente, mi distinguida chics, hay exquisiteces a considerar: nosotros, pobres ingenieros de mecanica de fluidos podemos considerar al mismo FLUIDO (digamos aire) ACTUANDO en ciertas situaciones en un FLUJO no viscoso (ej: flujo de aire sobre el ala de un avion -Bernoulli, ¿Donde estas cuando te necesito?) y en otras condiciones como un FLUJO viscoso (flujo del aire dentro de una cañería, por ejemplo).

A lo que me refiero es que si, nosotros entendemos que la mermelada es mas espesa que el agua, pero a la hora de echarle matematicas nos fijamos tambien en el comportamiento (esta mermelada, se esta comportando como flujo VISCOSO o como flujo NO VISCOSO?)


----------



## abeltio

Está interesante la discusión...
El término inviscid se refiere a casos donde la fricción es despreciable o flujo sin fricción...

Que haya flujo sin fricción no significa que el fluido sea no viscoso.

En caso que la viscosidad tienda a cero... el nro de Reynolds tiende a infinito y el factor de fricción depende solamente de la rugosidad del conducto.

Para Re < 8,000 - el flujo es laminar y el factor de fricción = 64/Re.

Moraleja: creo que lo más acertado es decir inviscid se traduce por flujo sin fricción (o fricción despreciable)

Saludos.
a.


----------



## Peter P

La discusión está muy interesante y para mi que solo soy traductor, más que interesante es un "curso" en mecánica de los fluídos del cual aprendo algo en lo que soy muy cercano a analfabeto. 

Lo de ilustre y distinguido lo dejo al "pobre ingeniero" Ferf que espero me diga por fin como se comporta la mermelada; y también para abeltio, cuya explicación hace más interesante aún el tema.

¿Qué término le sugerirían a un traductor utilizar al traducir _"inviscid"?_
¿Cuándo sugieren se utilice "flujo no viscoso" y cuándo "flujo sin fricción (o fricción despreciable)"?

Salu2 a todos

Peter P.

PD: Ferf, "ilustre y distinguido" es mucho para un pobre traductor. jajajajajaja.


----------



## Ferf

Mi respetable y erudito Peter P.

En esta era de la globalizacion, no puedo pensar trabajo mas importante que la del traductor.

El fascinante campo de la mecánica de fluidos de la mermelada continua avanzando a pasos agigantados. Ver por ejemplo el sesudo articulo http://www.brookfieldengineering.com/education/applications/texture-jam-marmalade.asp La proxima vez que se coman una tostada, vean cuanta materia gris esta involucrada.

Mi introduccion al tema fue en una convencion de un día sobre la matematica de la mecanica de fluidos. Cada uno de los participantes nos presentamos. Yo me levante, dije "Soy el ingeniero Ferf, diseño campos magneticos para el control de plasmas (flujos de gases electricamente cargados) en aceleradores de particulas". Mi vecino se levanto, dijo su nombre, y dijo "Trabajo para Welch's (el fabricante EEUU de alimentos) y diseño tuberias para bombear mermelada".

Hay que reconocer que lo que mi vecino hace, afecta a muchas mas personas a la hora del desayuno que lo que yo hago.

No teniendo un caso especifico me es dificil pensar una regla general entre "flujo no viscoso" y "flujo sin fricción (o fricción despreciable)". Ambos, por supuesto, son literalmente correctos y comunican la idea. Mi unico comentario es que lo que yo he visto usualmente es que el NOMBRE del fenomeno es "flujo no viscoso". El fenomeno en sí es "flujo sin fricción (o fricción despreciable)". 

Ferf 
(muy contento de haber terminado de diseñar la semana pasada un circuito de flujo para Fluorinert FC-3283, C9 F20, Carbono 9 Fluor 20 , viscosidad = .37 centiStokes a 80 grados centigrados = 1/3 de la viscosidad del agua, lo cual nos ha dado incontables y serios dolores de cabeza)


----------



## azeotropica

Con permiso...

¿deberíamos barajar la posibilidad de que se estuviera refiriendo a "flujo laminar"? 
para flujo laminar el Reynolds es muy pequeño, con lo cual el factor de fricción también lo será.

Un saludo.


----------



## Ferf

Mi ilustre azeotropica,

Pero es que jvmorin preguntaba sobre "inviscid", y justamente un numero de Reynolds (relacion de fuerzas de inercia a fuerzas viscosas) y un flujo laminar sugieren efectos de viscosidad. 

Como tu sabes, el movimiento de un fluido es extremadamente complejo. Nosotros, pobres y sufridos ingenieros, tratamos de simplificar la situacion real a una situacion ideal donde poder tirar numeros. Pretender que el fluido tiene viscosidad Zero, es, por supuesto, ultrasimplificar la situacion. Lo entendemos. Pero tal es la belleza de la naturaleza, que por ejemplo, alas de aviones se diseñan pretendiendo que la mayoria del fluido es no viscoso y que solamente en la delgadita capa limite se observan los efectos de la viscosidad.

Es un ejemplo de que esta ultrasimplificacion da resultados utiles y nos permite a los ingenieros ganarnos la vida, cobrar el sueldo.

Lamentablemente, es tal vez el unico ejemplo, porque la immensa mayoria require, bueno, numero de Reynolds, flujo laminar, <suspiro> flujo turbulento, etc, etc.


----------



## abeltio

*Hecha la consulta a la RAE...*
** 
*From: 
*consu2 [consu2@rae.es]
*Sent: *​*
*​*
*Tuesday, March 13, 2007 2:48 PM
*To: *​*
*​*
*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
*Subject: *consulta RAE (léxica | extranjerismos y calcos | inviscid)
Page 1 of 1
2007-03-13
Según hemos podido comprobar en textos especializados, la equivalencia para le inglés _inviscid flow _suele
ser _flujo no viscoso _o _flujo sin fricción _(o _de fricción despreciable_). No obstante, se encuentran también ejemplos de la adaptación _invíscido._
Reciba un cordial saludo.
__
Departamento de «Español al día»​Real Academia Española
​


----------



## Ferf

¿Es posible hacer consultas a la RAE? ¡Esto es maravilloso, es mas que maravilloso! Abeltio, mientras mas te conozco, mas me impresionas con tu sapiencia.


----------



## Peter P

Si, es interesante poder consultar con la RAE pero referido a esta parte de la consulta: "No obstante, se encuentran también ejemplos de la adaptación _invíscido." _ la interpretación que logro es que se ha comenzado a utilizar la palabra _invíscido" _y que la misma todavía no tiene la aceptación o imposición del uso generalizado.  

Palmas para abeltio por seguir enseñándonos cuando nos falta por descubrir.

Ilustrísimo Ferf, interesante el sesudo artículo sobre la mermelada, y que hayas celebrado el exito del circuito para Fluorinert. Quizás tengas que preparar uno para la amiga mermelada, jajajaja.

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## abeltio

Consultas lingüísticas​
*PATROCINADO POR *

 Convenios de uso preferente Las consultas que se formulen deben plantear dudas concretas de carácter lingüístico (ortográfico, léxico o morfosintáctico) relacionadas con el uso correcto de la lengua española.​
Antes de utilizar el formulario, asegúrese de que la respuesta a su consulta no se encuentra en el _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas_ o en la sección de respuestas a las preguntas más frecuentes.​
Las dudas sobre el significado de voces o expresiones incluidas en el _Diccionario de la lengua española (DRAE)_ pueden resolverse mediante la consulta directa de su última edición.​ 

Y el link...

http://cronos.rae.es/cgi-bin/RAEconsulta_form.pl 


Ante la gran (e inesperada) acogida que tuvo lo de la consulta de parte de ilustres foreros ... lo voy a proponer para que lo agreguen a la lista de Recursos.
PD: Gracias por los comentarios!!!​


----------

